# Real New gen A4 pics (looks good!!!)



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Much like flame-surfacing and Bangle butt, I just can't get past that nose.... :tsk:


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

The front end almost looks like the 1997 Chrylser Sebring I used to own.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I am not sure if I can get past the ridiculously huge front grill. Other than that, I like the revamped headlights... The rest of the car looks like an Audi


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I like it, but not enough to make me switch.  Would look really good in OB.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Still like the B5 the best.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Audi seems to be somewhat confused when it comes to front fascia design. The design elements were never clear. I was under the impression that they would be using the double-grill design as a signature, and the C5 facelift, B6, D3 and A3 all proved it. But not even one model year later they came up with this oversized grill design, and now 2 years later they are dumping the double-grill and putting on the huge grill on every new car they make. Very unusual for a European manufacture. Either they thought double-grill was not gonna last long which is the same as admitting a design failure, or they just wanted to keep changing the signature element which is a bad move for a German manufacture

The quad exhaust on the B7 S4 does not apply to their "Never Follow" motto either


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I drove the updated A4 myself today. I must admit that in person, the facelift is very attractive. Some friends placed an order for a 2.0T. Nice car.

:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jon said:


> I drove the updated A4 myself today. I must admit that in person, the facelift is very attractive. Some friends placed an order for a 2.0T. Nice car.
> 
> :thumbup:


I want to drive one. I saw one of the new A4s for the first time the other morning. I followed it for a few miles. Really nice looking car.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


>


Aside from the slightly silly goatee outline of the steering wheel, what's with the rev counter? Almost 25% is reddened out, giving you little more than 180 deg of usable readout out of a 360 deg dial. Unless the engine cuts out at 8,000 rpm, of course, which I rather doubt...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I think the nose of the car is just perfect.

Signed, 
Jimmy Durante and Barbra Streisand


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

vehigal said:


> I don't like the koala nose, but the rest is in good taste.


Front looks stupid, rear looks generic.

INterior is ok, but the steering wheel is ...well...stupid again.

Well done Audi. Now you will send most of your A4 customers away.


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, look at the instrument cluster. It appears to have a Water Temp. Gage, wow novel concept. Maybe all cars should have this, it would be nice to have an idea something is going wrong before it is too late (i.e. e90 could use one, along with Oil Press/Temp).


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

It's better looking than the new Jetta. But that's not saying a whole lot. I think the nose and headlights don't work as well on the A4 as they do on the A6 and A8--it just looks disproportionate to me. Totally agree about the steering wheel. I used to really admire Audi interiors, but it looks like a few steps backward to me now. That said, the new RS4 looks really good to me, and I can't wait to go with a buddy of mine to test-drive one (he's already put down a deposit!)


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Something about them "sucker" lips


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm actually liking this design more and more each time I see it.

I had the exact opposite reaction with the B6. :dunno:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Plaz said:


> I'm actually liking this design more and more each time I see it.
> 
> I had the exact opposite reaction with the B6. :dunno:


I will agree, I am actually gravitating towards a favorable opinion, somehow a slight "lip" lift may be all it needs for me, the rest the car is beautiful.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I think it's hideous. :dunno: 

The dash is too techno, too busy, and too boom box. The steering wheel is goofy looking. and the snout is a joke in any color except black - where the cross piece is almost body colored.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rwg said:


> I think it's hideous. :dunno:
> 
> The dash is too techno, too busy, and too boom box. The steering wheel is goofy looking. and the snout is a joke in any color except black - where the cross piece is almost body colored.


 So in other words you're pretty sure your getting one :rofl:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Hah! I drove an A4 2.8 last night. It was auto. It handled suprisingly well when you really pushed it, but it seemed like you had to make it get to the point where it wanted to handle well - i.e., it didn't really *want* to, but it would if you forced it. And it's definately fwd. It also had NO power, but it's an auto with an outdated engine.

Nice car if all you want to do is get from point a to point b. I thought it's dash was too busy too.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rwg said:


> Hah! I drove an A4 2.8 last night. It was auto. It handled suprisingly well when you really pushed it, but it seemed like you had to make it get to the point where it wanted to handle well - i.e., it didn't really *want* to, but it would if you forced it. And it's definately fwd. It also had NO power, but it's an auto with an outdated engine.
> 
> Nice car if all you want to do is get from point a to point b. I thought it's dash was too busy too.


 I always thought it was a great car when it was new at the time but I can see how now the old body style is dated.

When did you end up getting a Caddy and which one did you go with ... if I recall didn't you have the E36 M3 before it ? What did you end up doing with that car ...


----------

